# Picking up stations OTA 100 miles away



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

I'd like some antenna recomendations, I'd like to pick up the Little Rock stations, KATV is most important, it's fairly flat with only a few hills between here and KATV's transmitting tower, is good OTA reception possible for any 100 miles away stations?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I have been able to get stations 80-90 miles away on UHF using a Radio Shack long throw antenna. But they have discontinued this 9 foot monstrosity. Check out wineguard and channel master web sites for antennas.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I live in a fringe area, get a signal amplifier from your local Wally World , or Radio Shack, They help a lot.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wouldn't digital signals that are at full power be able to transmit to others farther away than they would on analog at full power?


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Yes, but from what I've seen, the new digital stations in full power mode are assigned less power by the FTC, so their coverage area remains about the same.
Plus, most digital stations are on UHF, which is more "line of site" than VHF, which seems to follow the curve of the earth for a longer total distance.


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

a channel master 4228 UHF antenna and a channel master UHF low noise mast mounted amplifier should do the trick. The higher the antenna the better. 

It looks like the station that you are trying to get has or will have 750 kW radiated power on UHF channel 22, with an antenna height of about 1800 ft.(575. meters above ground level)

What's so great about this station? 

I regularly pick up a station on UHF channel 24, in St. Petersburg, Fl, 97 air miles from me. But it is mostly at night.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

nostar said:


> a channel master 4228 UHF antenna and a channel master UHF low noise mast mounted amplifier should do the trick. The higher the antenna the better.


I have this 8 bay antennae & the 7775 UHF preamp. I get all the DC channels from ~75 miles away including a 1000 foot ridge in between! It is roof mounted.

Robert


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Just wait til next summer when Sporadic E and Tropo Ducting occur. You can easily get distant signals that way, but it does not last a long time though, and you don't know when it is going to happen. (Well, you can technically at this site with predictions: http://www.iprimus.ca/~hepburnw/tropo.html )


----------

